

Ask HN: Why should one learn Go? - namanyayg


======
Tomte
Because the complexity of the game, emerging from such simple rules, is just
stunning.

Because you can make new friends, on- and offline.

Because the handicap system ensures a fair and exciting game, even between
players of wildly differing strength.

Because lots of the Go problems you can find in books (or online) are much
more fun than Sudoku.

Because the social expectation that the opponents talk about and even partly
replay the game and variations thereof (where the stronger player teaches the
weaker player, but still learns a lot himself) is really, really great. Are
ther other communities where this is widespread?

------
orian
You shouldn't ;-)

It's about being curious and learning new things. Go has kind of nice way of
doing parallelism. It tries to support "all-batteries-included" philosophy, so
many libs are standard and a lot is open source.

------
sidcool
I don't know much of Go, but from what I have heard, Go is a good language for
backend system programming. It has concurrency built in with rich libraries.
The supporting tools and test framework is pretty good. Etc..

------
andor
Knowing multiple languages and paradigms makes you a better programmer. If
you're interested in Go, just do it.

------
Pishky
some people are talking about "go" \- oriental chess and other about golang -
new google programming language. There is some confusion here... by the way
they are both worth knowing IMO. Cheers

------
italian_casHck
no need a reason, just for fun!

